

Ask HN: Python/PHP templating for designers - inovica

Hi there. We use Python a lot for heavy lifting, but we've been using PHP for many years for much of our front-end and are wanting to transition 100% over to Python. We are looking to find out about templating systems that designers could use (similar to the Liquid templates that Spotify has created) but ideally we want something that will work with PHP as well as Python as the transition will take some time.  Just curious to see if anyone has any suggestions or if it might be best if we roll our own.  If anyone has any experience of this I'd really appreciate the advice
======
robo47
Have a look at twig, it is flexible and allows for changing the syntax:

[http://www.twig-project.org/doc/recipes.html#customizing-
the...](http://www.twig-project.org/doc/recipes.html#customizing-the-syntax)

~~~
inovica
Thanks! That looks good

